

Gambling Online with Satan - pmcpinto
http://motherboard.vice.com/read/gambling-online-with-satan

======
seren
Interesting how someone is trying to create a new game which superficially
looks like gambling but would not be legally gambling.

Also interesting link to the official definition of gambling
[http://uscode.house.gov/view.xhtml?req=granuleid:USC-
prelim-...](http://uscode.house.gov/view.xhtml?req=granuleid:USC-prelim-
title31-section5362&num=0&edition=prelim)

~~~
venomsnake
And rises interesting questions about spirit of the law, letter of the law,
making laws too broad to not allow contradiction between the former and latter
and opening doors wide for abuse of government when much is due to their
discretion.

